# Trisim Karten bei Aldi



## Löffel (6 September 2017)

Aldi wirbt seit neustem damit dass sie Trisim Karten im Starterkit ausgeben.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung, bekomme ich tatsächlich gleich im sogenannten Starterpaket 3 SIM Karten zur gleichen Nummer ?


----------



## Goblin (6 September 2017)

Nein



> In Ihrem Starter-Set befindet sich eine Triple-SIM-Karte. Sie haben damit immer das passende SIM-Kartenformat für Ihr Mobilfunkendgerät. Die ALDI TALK Triple SIM Karte besteht aus drei verschiedenen Formen: Standard, Micro und Nano SIM. Bitte prüfen Sie vor dem Herausbrechen der SIM Karte, welche Größe für Ihr Mobilfunkgerät geeignet ist. Die Kartengrößen sind farblich entsprechend markiert


----------

